# Riots in Hamburg



## Cardboard (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...bs-bricks-clashes-closure-culture-centre.html

*More than 100 police injured in Hamburg riots: Officers hit with petrol bombs and bricks during clashes over closure of culture centre*

*Rioters attacked forces in most violent demonstration in 10 years*
*Fireworks were thrown at officers as well as paint and petrol bombs *
*Squatters protesting after being told to move out of cultural centre *
By ALLAN HALL

PUBLISHED: 20:14 EST, 22 December 2013 | UPDATED: 10:37 EST, 23 December 2013

German police suffered 117 casualties during the country’s worst night of rioting for a decade near the infamous Reeperbahn in Hamburg.

Officials said police officers were pelted with petrol bombs, bricks, bottles and stones on Saturday night.

They were then attacked on the ground when they fell and 16 were hospitalised for their injuries. More than 80 rioters were injured and needed medical treatment in running battles.

*Scroll down for video*








+7
'Violence we haven't seen for years': Police are attacked with fireworks in Hamburg on December 21







+7
German police suffered almost 120 casualties after the country's worst night of rioting in Hamburg



'This is the first time in many years that we have seen such aggression,' said a police spokesman. 

'Rioters came back to attack fallen officers regardless of their injuries.'

Some 2,600 police were on duty in the port city battling 7,300 demonstrators protesting against the impending closure of a leftist culture centre called Rote Flora that has been occupied by squatters for years. 

Black Block anarchists were among the marchers who, say authorities, arrived from all over Germany intent on a violent showdown with police.

One officer hit on the head with a stone remains seriously ill in hospital. 

Police fought back with pepper spray, water cannon and truncheons in running skirmishes that saw the centre of Hamburg become a no-go zone from midday on Saturday until dawn on Sunday.

'From the beginning there was an aggressive mood and we were attacked massively', a police spokesman said. 'This was violence on a scale we haven’t seen for years.' 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hes-closure-culture-centre.html#ixzz3c4XE3bYO 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## dickindixie666 (Dec 23, 2013)

cool photos


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 23, 2013)

this was just a quick google search, theres probably a lot more pics and nice news


----------



## DFA (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's another link too!
http://libcom.org/blog/protesters-clash-police-rote-flora-social-centre-eviction-hamburg-22122013

That sucks!
I had a great time at Rote Flora, I wonder if this means the social centers in Berlin and Leipzig will get fucked with as well.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 24, 2013)

DFA said:


> Here's another link too!
> http://libcom.org/blog/protesters-clash-police-rote-flora-social-centre-eviction-hamburg-22122013
> 
> That sucks!
> I had a great time at Rote Flora, I wonder if this means the social centers in Berlin and Leipzig will get fucked with as well.



There is no squats in Berlin, since like 2009. Or rather to say, open political social center squats. Everything there has been bought up by the syndicates, and turned into housing projects.
I dunno about leipzig, but I doubt that there will be any backlash from this anywhere else.
Also, this isnt really special (as I understand it). The Rote Flora is a squat, has been facing eviction pretty much for its entire existence, and they just make riots every year around this time. Some friends were even joking that the neighbors would be clever to get some good insurance policies, with the expectation that their windows will be busted every year.
In the end its just some nice riot porn. Check out youtube, great film from people on the ground

Hey though, over 120 cops out of action, and only 20 activists arrested is pretty good! We will see how many get taken out in the coming days from films posted to the interenet and facebook tags...


----------

